# Water bottle + aquarium?



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok o.o Since the little cage i bought for my rat when i bought her is too small to accomodate her and all the babies, we're moving them to an aquarium *temporarily*

The aquarium is huge, so room isnt an issue. and if I turn the heater off in my room (previously used to make sure the babies didn't get too cold) overheating shouldn't be an issue.

I plan on cleaning it out daily until I'm able to purchase a cage (which I will do as soon as possible.)

But how do I attach a water bottle?

the aquarium is a little over a foot tall, so I'm not sure how a water bottle would work :\

any suggestions?


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

It depends on what kind of water bottle it is. 









Some have little holes that you can stick a paper clip in and loop up and over the edge of the aquarium (while still fitting under the lid). 









If it's a water bottle that has the C shaped wire that wraps around the bottle and the two ends of the C connect to the wire, then you'll either have to get a different water bottle, or buy the little 'bottle holders' at a pet store - they will hold this type of water bottle, and they have a thin metal sheet that wraps around at the lid of the aquarium.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I did see a model once that was actaully made for an aguarium, it some how stuck to the glass. In reality though you just need to be creative. More then likely you will need to attatch a wire clothes hanger, paper clip, or something to the water bottle and attatch it to the side of the cage under the cover. Good luck.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

You could also try velcro.


----------

